
Vietnamese airports under cyber attacks, 400,000 passengers' data stolen - tommyle
http://sharecar.vn/vietnamese-airports-under-cyber-attacks
======
phuongtran
Politics is like a religion. Every nation has their own faith. And as usual,
their faith related to their benefit. It's hard to find the justice in
politics. For us, Chinese may be wrong but for them, they are right. This
religion, was called "nationalism". I don't hate China, I just hate its
government and the way it rules and educates its people! China just don't care
about right and wrong

------
miranda34
cannot tolerate any more. we, as well as every Vietnamese, should take any
dratic and immediate actions now. Please lets your own voice to be heard LATE
IS BETTER THAN NEVER

